# Need help identifying this Snap-On tool box



## ThePez (Aug 18, 2013)

I was hoping to get some help in identifying this tool box. my neighbor is moving and needs to sell it quick. he wants a hundred bucks for it. But I can't seem to find any identifying marks. Just wanted to make sure I'm getting a good deal. Any opinions? 

View attachment IMG_20130818_140711_043.jpg


View attachment IMG_20130818_140720_742.jpg


----------



## ThePez (Aug 18, 2013)

also, the dimensions on it are as follows:

42 inches in height. 33 and a half inches tall. 18 inches deep.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Aug 18, 2013)

If you don't want it I'll take it, yeah it's worth a hundred bucks.

Oh, yeah, welcome to Garage Retreat!


----------



## ThePez (Aug 18, 2013)

Thanks. I guess I am just wondering if it is truly a snap-on box since it does not have any identifying marks on the back. one of the slides on a drawer needs to be replaced as well. figured if I could find out what kind of box it is as far as model number I would be able to order the correct replacement parts.


----------



## MarkWood (Aug 19, 2013)

Yes that is a Snap On. The locks on it give it away cheaper boxes dont have those type of locks on them, Even if it wasnt snap on you need to get it at that price that box was probably around $2000 new. Good find!


----------



## Rusty (Aug 19, 2013)

Worth several hundred dollars.


----------



## Chris (Aug 20, 2013)

I would jump on it.


----------



## ThePez (Aug 21, 2013)

Thanks for the feedback. Got it for $75. I would like to fix the broken drawer. The slides don't seem to have the ball bearing inserts in them. Any suggestions on how to go about ordering a new set?


----------



## Rusty (Aug 23, 2013)

Contact Snap On. They are a good company to work with. I sent in a small 30 year old ratchet. They could not fix it, so they replaced it with one worth about 5 times as much, for free.


----------



## StingRayCaretaker (Mar 31, 2015)

I'm sure there are knock off snap on boxes out there.  Seen too many for sale with a dent in the back sold as defective 60% off list by private sales.  True snap on boxes are real quality and very heavy.  Besides don't you think a dealer would buy that one back in a heart beat for a decent price ?  Used off the truck is quite common in my area.  Service is superb.


----------

